# Upgrading from 11.0-CURRENT to 11.0-RELEASE



## balanga (Feb 6, 2017)

I'm currently running FreeBSD 11.0-CURRENT have just tried to upgrade using:

`freebsd-update -r 11.0-RELEASE upgrade`

Apparently you can't upgrade from a CURRENT release, so I'm wondering what my options might be... Can I install 11.0-RELEASE over my existing installation without deleting my already installed PKGs?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 6, 2017)

Just do a source update to /base/releng/11.0.


----------



## balanga (Feb 6, 2017)

SirDice said:


> Just do a source update to /base/releng/11.0.



Are their any step by step instructions on how to do this? I can't help thinking the process could be rather error prone for someone who has never done this before.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 6, 2017)

`rm -rf /usr/src/* && svnlite https://svn.freebsd.org/base/releng/11.0`

Then follow the handbook building world: 23.6. Rebuilding World


----------



## balanga (Feb 6, 2017)

SirDice said:


> `rm -rf /usr/src/* && svnlite https://svn.freebsd.org/base/releng/11.0`
> 
> Then follow the handbook building world: 23.6. Rebuilding World



Is there something missing?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 6, 2017)

Ah, it should be `svnlite https://svn.freebsd.org/base/releng/11.0 /usr/src/`. I forgot the /usr/src/ at the end.


----------

